# Sinclair Ferguson on the tongue in James



## jambo (Sep 30, 2008)

I came across this from Sinclair Ferguson's talk at the 2008 desiring God conference at the following link.

The Tongue, the Bridle, and the Blessing: An Exposition of James 3:1-12 :: Desiring God Christian Resource Library

It concerns resolutions taken from the book of James

1. I resolve to ask God for wisdom to speak out of a single-minded devotion to him (1:5). 

2. I resolve to boast only in the exultation I receive in Jesus Christ and also in the humiliation I receive for Jesus Christ (1:9-10). 

3. I resolve to set a watch over my mouth (1:13). 

4. I resolve to be constantly quick to hear and slow to speak (1:19). 

5. I resolve to learn the gospel way of speaking to both rich and poor (2:1-4). 

6. I resolve to speak in the present consciousness of my final judgment (2:12). 

7. I resolve never to stand on anyone’s face with the words I employ (2:16). 

8. I resolve never to claim as reality in my life what I do not truly experience (3:14). 

9. I resolve to resist quarrelsome words as evidence of a bad heart that needs to be mortified (4:1). 

10. I resolve never to speak decided evil against another out of a heart of antagonism (4:11). 

11. I resolve never to boast in any thing but what I will accomplish (4:13). 

12. I resolve to speak as one subject to the providences of God (4:15). 

13. I resolve never to grumble. The judge is at the door (5:9). 

14. I resolve never to allow anything but total integrity in everything I say (5:12). 

15. I resolve to speak to God in prayer whenever I suffer (5:13). 

16. I resolve to sing praises to God whenever I’m cheerful (5:14). 

17. I resolve to ask for the prayers of others when I’m in need (5:14). 

18. I resolve to confess it whenever I have failed (5:15). 

19. I resolve to pray with others for one another whenever I am together with them (5:15). 

20. I resolve to speak words of restoration when I see another wander (5:19).


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Sep 30, 2008)

I love Sinclair Ferguson.


----------



## Curt (Sep 30, 2008)

That is an awesome list. I also love Sinclair Ferguson. My wife read _*In Christ Alone*_ to me one chapter at a time. It was great (on both counts - being read to by my sweetheart and the great thoughts in the book).


----------



## jambo (Sep 30, 2008)

I met Sinclair Ferguson when he was in Glasgow where he was a lecturer at the bible college I attended. He left the previous year but returned a few times as a visiting lecturer. I also heard him preach when he was at Glasgow's Tron church. I find his 'Heart for God' excellent and have gone through it a number of times with new or struggling Christians in counselling situations.


----------



## jd.morrison (Sep 30, 2008)

Ferguson is awesome!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Sep 30, 2008)

jd.morrison said:


> Ferguson is awesome!


----------

